# 66' Mustang



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

As I said in a different thread I recently completed a new project, a AMT 1966 Ford Mustang Hardtop. I usually don't build car models as "The Dabbler" don't build Sci-Fi Kits. This kit has benn sitting around for at least 4 years and I have been poking on it from time to time, Well finally I sat down and finished it, and the results are here for you to see. Enjoy and let me know what you think.

Azbuilder
John


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Cool! My first car was a 66, 6 cyl, 3 speed, primer gray.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

F91 said:


> Cool! My first car was a 66, 6 cyl, 3 speed, primer gray.


My first car of my own was an extremely late '65 (it had a weird mish-mash of '65 and '66 parts from the line) with the 250 and 3-speed...I miss that car sometimes.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

My second was a 65 with a shoehorned 351W and C6 automatic (or was it a C4?) yellow with black lemans stripes, traction bars, sidepipes, 60's all the way around on Cragar SS's! Ran like hell!


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

That's beautiful, but somewhat smaller than the stated 66 feet.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Looking good AZ. That color brings back memories of those days, '50's-'60's !


----------



## MangoMan (Jul 29, 1999)

My first was a bright pumpkin orange 66, 289 with the C-4 automatic. "POS" edition 

I painted the AMT kit bright pumpkin orange in honor of it.

Strangely enough, it was bought and sold in Tucson! (Where AZBuiler is from, just to fill y'all in). :thumbsup: 

I miss that car, but I miss the car it _could have been_ more!


----------



## Dadvball (Feb 2, 2001)

Very nice job! I like the color and the painted detail in the engine bay.


As far as 1:1s go, my brother owned a '65 with a 289, manual tranny. I had a '73 Mach 1, 302, automatic. Wish I still had it.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

My first was a '52 Chevy ragtop,3-speed, blue-flame 6, in black primer. Nice little runner !! Didn't look this good though AZ !!


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

*thanks guys*

thank you for the kind comments guy's, The car was based on a '66 Mustang my wife had years ago she really liked that car. right now I am using my wifes computer as mine had a bit if a problem and I am trying to fix it and get back up and running. Ever had one problem and then it cascades from there, well that is what I am up against. Will keep in touch as much as possible.

AZbuilder
John


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

We'll keep the porch light on for ya !


----------



## Midnightrun (Jul 3, 2006)

Nice color choice!!!

:thumbsup: ---Midnightrun--- :wave:


----------

